# how to make workous



## danny81 (May 9, 2008)

alright ive been reading alot fo articles lately on weight lifting. most of them give me specific body part workouts. ike an arm workout a leg workout a chest workout etc. how do i make a workout with all tehs workouts? should i just mix them all together? or waht?


----------



## soxmuscle (May 9, 2008)

clearly, you still haven't read the stickies.


----------



## danny81 (May 9, 2008)

yah i have.


----------



## P-funk (May 9, 2008)

holy shit....shut up.


----------



## tomuchgear (May 9, 2008)

ok danny compound movements are the best way to go. minimal isolations movements. does that help in any way?


----------



## soxmuscle (May 9, 2008)

if you read them, you're not comprehending them properly.

body part programs are silly.


----------



## tomuchgear (May 9, 2008)

a body part program is simply what its stated. not a end all solution. common use is to pick up laggin parts of your body. read left to right not right to left danny.


----------



## danny81 (May 9, 2008)

P-funk said:


> holy shit....shut up.



how about you get out of my thread.

and i have read the stickeis i jjust have abd reading compension skills i cant make my own workouts i can only copy things that have been layed out.


----------



## tomuchgear (May 9, 2008)

ok post a workout with your goals. then we can disect it and help ya. sorry bout the right to left and left to right crack. bad day it was a cheap shot.


----------



## danny81 (May 9, 2008)

its alright. i haven thought of a workout yet so i have just been doing pushups, situps, burpees, pullups etc.


----------



## tomuchgear (May 9, 2008)

get a general idea of what you want to do. like how many days and all that if nothing else i will throw my two cents in to the ring.


----------



## soxmuscle (May 9, 2008)

Training 101 for retards.. err I mean Dummies. 

1) Goals- pretty self explanatory.

_what are your goals? _

2) training split- Given the quotes above o*bviously I am not going to tell anyone to train one body part per day*. Is it bad? Maybe not for a few weeks as a change of pace or a way to increase volume (acclimation) for a short period of time before dropping back and lifting heavier (intensification). 

_If you had read the sticky, you would have known that nobody here advises body part training._

In general there are a few splits I like:

- Total body 3 days per week with 1 day of rest between each workout.

_A total body routine!_

- day 1- upper, day 2- lower, day 3- off, day 4- upper, day 5- lower, day 6 and 7- off

_An upper body/lower body split routine!_

- day 1- upper push (chest, shoulder, tri), day 2- legs, day 3- upper pull (back and bi). With a day of rest inbetween workouts.

_push, pull, legs.  Ideal!_

- day 1- upper, day 2- lower, day 3- total body.  With a day of rest inebween workouts.

Obviously there are a lot of other ways to break things up. *As a newbie the main thing you want to do is pick something you can stick to and make sure that you focus on learning and using good technique for all exercises.

*_Not that you're a newbie, but if your still asking questions like this, it couldn't help to work on your technique._

3) Exercise selection- efficiency is an important thing in the weight room. *Workout smarter not longer.* The exercises you want to *stick to are going to be main compound lifts* (exercises which use multiple joints) as they will recruit the greatest amount of muscle fiber to get the work done. Some of my favorites:

_For instance, bicep curls as anything more than accessory work after you've completed pull-ups, bent-over rows, etc. is stupid for an athlete like yourself IMO._

upper push- bench (flat, incline, decline.  barbell and DB), shoulder press (DB and BB), dips

upper pull- pulldowns (various grips), pull ups (various grips), bent over rows (barbells and DBs. Various grips), cable row, face pulls, shrugs (Db or BB)

lower body quad dominant- squat (back and front. no smith machine), lunges, bulgarian squat, one legged squat, multidirectinal lunges

lower body hip dominant- deadlifts, Romanian deadlift, Straight Legged deadlift, trap bar deadlifts, step ups, hyperextensions, glute ham raises, reverse hypers


with these exercises and all their varieties and progressions you can put together years of workouts.  *Be creative.

*_To be creative, you need to read more.  And not just Mark Rippetoes 5x5! or something stupid like that.  Don't read routines, understand the program/why that routine is optimal for that person._

4) Sets and Reps- As a newbie you really need to allow tendon strength (connective tissue strength) to build up as it tends to gain strength at a much slower rate then muscle. I recommend taking *the first few weeks of your training and using sets of 10-15 reps* and *reallt focusing on the form of every exercises*. As a newbie anything you do will make you grow and get stronger. You can only go up! After you have been training for a solid amount of time you will have to get more creative with your program but right out of the gate you can keep it simple. 10-15 reps x 2-3 sets per exercises and really hammer the form. After those first few weeks you can begin to increase the intensity and lift a little heavier. Just build up slowly and don't rush yourself into an injury. Studies on rep ranges suggest that *reps 1-5 are best for strength gains*, *6-12 for hypertrophy (muscle growth)*, and *12-15(20) for endurance*. So, after those first preliminary weeks of training be sure to choose your rep ranges wisely based on your goals.

_That isn't to say you can't design a program to improve strength and endurance, strength and hypertrophy, or some other combination of the three.  For instance, I've been able to limprove my strength while making hypertrophy gains through that creativity that I bolded earlier._

5)Rest interval- In general the amount of weight you are lifting is going to dictate your (a) rep ranges and (b) your rest interval. *For example, if you are lifting very very heavy chances are you wont get to many reps and in order to complete another set you will need a longer period of rest*. It is recommended that for *strength a rest interval of 2-5min is best, for hyerptrophy 60-90sec and for endurance 30sec or less.* Ofcourse this is not the be all end all. As your fitness level increases you may find that you recover quick enough between sets and wont need as much rest. For example, some can lift at high intensities (heavy weight) on shorter rest invertvals, say 60-90. Again, a lot of this will depend on your goals and what you are trying to accomplish.

6) *rep tempo is something that should not be overlooked*. I don't like to dictate the concentric (the shortening or up phase of the lift) tempo just because the human body is built for speed and purposly slowing down the concntric will send improper signals to the CNS allowing it to think it is okay to move slowly. The eccentric tempo, if your goal is hypertrophy, would be a good thing to try and slow down and control. It has been showen in studies that slowing down the speed of the eccentric can lead to better gains in hypertrophy. This is due to the fact that during the eccentric (the lowering or down phase of the lift) a greater amount of trauma can be placed on the tissue. The isometric (the static moment of the lift between the eccentric and the concentric) can also be beneficial to those looking for a greater amount of hypertrophy as holding the weight in place for a moment will (a) require you to recruit more motor units then if you were just to begin the up phase of the lift since you have to hold and stabalize the load and (b) require you to use more strength on the up phase as you are putting an end to the potential enregy being stored in the muscle during the eccentric portion of the lift thus delaying the elastic energy. A tempo for hyerptrophy on the bench press might be something like 4/3/0, eccentric,isometric, concentric. So that is 4 seconds on the way down, 3 second hold at the chest and then press.

_Anybody can swing a barbell up on a bicep curl (major injury risk might I add), but it's much more beneficial to not only pay attention to form so as to control the weight on the concentric and eccentric parts of the exercise, but to focus on tempo which will force you to keep good form_

Hope some of that makes sense to people and as always ask questions and try and come up with a routine based on these guidlines and post it so that we can help you make it better.

_CowPimps training threads are great as well!_


----------



## CORUM (May 9, 2008)

danny i am starting to think you are bipolar!!! you have your log going and the workouts are decent for waht you want to do, and sometimes you talk about fighting skills and you seem to know a little. then you come up with some dumb shit, like you have never trained a day in your life!!! man you need to lay off the drugs or alchol or something!!!


----------



## danny81 (May 9, 2008)

lol to many head hits. im punch drunk and only 16 lol


----------



## CORUM (May 9, 2008)

thats not good!!!


----------



## danny81 (May 9, 2008)

lol. i get into mad fights lol.


----------



## soxmuscle (May 9, 2008)

did you read my post with p-funks training 101 and my comments mixed in yet?


----------



## danny81 (May 9, 2008)

no im retarded i co0uldnt understand it


----------



## soxmuscle (May 9, 2008)

come on, man.  you can't read?


----------



## danny81 (May 9, 2008)

i can but my comprehension is shitty.


----------



## soxmuscle (May 9, 2008)

what don't you get?


----------



## danny81 (May 9, 2008)

i stil cant figure out how to ake workouts lo. i like to just copy workouts off people.


----------



## soxmuscle (May 9, 2008)

I get that, but within the article.. what don't you understand?


----------



## P-funk (May 9, 2008)

if what you are saying is true, then this is really sad.

you need to get off the internet and get into some sort of remedial english course.


----------



## danny81 (May 9, 2008)

soxmuscle said:


> I get that, but within the article.. what don't you understand?



Like the whole thing. its all good tho bro. its iight i cant expect you to explai the whole thing for me. i read the thig you posted above that shit is good enuff.


----------



## soxmuscle (May 9, 2008)

It's just a shame...

Having no interest in the curriculum taught in school is one thing, but completely not being able to comprehend a simple article like the one outlined by P-funk is unfortunate.

Start learning... and by start learning, I mean start learning how to comprehend what you read whether it be an article in the morning paper, a school assignment or a thread on here.

May god have mercy on your soul


----------



## danny81 (May 9, 2008)

lol thanks. ya im juss stupid.


----------



## soxmuscle (May 9, 2008)

Nobody is just stupid.

Start learning.


----------



## P-funk (May 9, 2008)

you are only as stupid as you allow yourself to be.


----------



## soxmuscle (May 9, 2008)

P-funk said:


> you are only as stupid as you allow yourself to be.



Yea, that.


----------



## JonnyStead (May 10, 2008)

danny81 said:


> lol thanks. ya im juss stupid.



Hi Danny - I dont know you that well, I dont think I've replied on one of your threads before. I'm sorry to hear you're having trouble with pulling together a workout.

I'm sure you're not 'stupid' though - different people learn in different ways. Which is why here in the UK we have academic learning (college in the US) or 'on the job training' like apprenticeships (being trained how to do the job by the guys who already do it) and so on. I guess thats the case in the US too?

Anyway - all that said hopefully this will help

Bill Starr 5x5 - Madcow Intermediate or Linear Version

about a third of the way down is Madcows basic 5x5 (5 sets of 5 reps for each exercise - set the weight so you can do 5 of 5 to start with and slowly increase the weight) programme which may well be a good place to start to get things moving for you. It will cover all the 'bases' and then you can tweak it to make any changes you like.

It might be worth printing it off and taking it to a friendly gym to get a bit of help on any parts you dont understand

Hope it helps - good luck


----------



## danny81 (May 10, 2008)

thanks bro. yah ive seen that workout before i think im going to do that one shortly. but i just finished rippetoes and its very similar.


----------



## KelJu (May 10, 2008)

danny81 said:


> lol thanks. ya im juss stupid.



You aren't stupid. You are lazy. You are pretending to be stupid which is so much worse. Read the fucking stickies if you want to make some progress, kid. Stop opposing everyone out of spite. I know you can read those stickies, and so does everyone here.


----------



## soxmuscle (May 10, 2008)

KelJu said:


> You aren't stupid. You are lazy. You are pretending to be stupid which is so much worse. Read the fucking stickies if you want to make some progress, kid. Stop opposing everyone out of spite. I know you can read those stickies, and so does everyone here.



I find it hard to believe as well.

Patrick and CowPimp outlined their write-ups to the "t," and you really don't need much more than a 4th or 5th grade education.

Either he's lying or there is a serious flaw in our schooling system where someone who's education is at or below a 5th grade level is allowed to attend High School and pass.


----------



## KelJu (May 10, 2008)

soxmuscle said:


> I find it hard to believe as well.
> 
> Patrick and CowPimp outlined their write-ups to the "t," and you really don't need much more than a 4th or 5th grade education.
> 
> Either he's lying or there is a serious flaw in our schooling system where someone who's education is at or below a 5th grade level is allowed to attend High School and pass.



He goes out of his way to fuck his sentence structure up and change the spelling of words. There was a kid in my class that pretended to have reading problems for over 6 years, but he got a masters at Auburn university in civil engineering. I've seen this before. Its an act.


----------



## soxmuscle (May 10, 2008)

KelJu said:


> He goes out of his way to fuck his sentence structure up and change the spelling of words. There was a kid in my class that pretended to have reading problems for over 6 years, but he got a masters at Auburn university in civil engineering. I've seen this before. Its an act.



So ultimately, Danny (like the kid in your class) is an attention whore?


----------



## KelJu (May 10, 2008)

Also, I want Danny to do well. I want him to do well at both school, the gym, and at life. I want him to have a good future. I want him to be a productive member of our society. I want him to go after his dreams and be happy. 

Instead, I am watching him waste his life pretending to be a thug gangster retard. It irritates me to the max level. I want to kick has parent's asses.


----------



## danny81 (May 10, 2008)

KelJu said:


> He goes out of his way to fuck his sentence structure up and change the spelling of words. There was a kid in my class that pretended to have reading problems for over 6 years, but he got a masters at Auburn university in civil engineering. I've seen this before. Its an act.



WTF r u talking ab0uot. i dont go out of my way to make my spelling bad.


----------



## danny81 (May 10, 2008)

KelJu said:


> Also, I want Danny to do well. I want him to do well at both school, the gym, and at life. I want him to have a good future. I want him to be a productive member of our society. I want him to go after his dreams and be happy.
> 
> Instead, I am watching him waste his life pretending to be a thug gangster retard. It irritates me to the max level. I want to kick has parent's asses.




im not a fake thug.


----------



## soxmuscle (May 10, 2008)

danny81 said:


> im not a fake thug.



well you certainly aren't a _real_ thug...


----------



## KelJu (May 10, 2008)

danny81 said:


> WTF r u talking ab0uot. i dont go out of my way to make my spelling bad.



The mother fucking "0" key isn't any fucking where near the "u" key. Thats isn't an accident, that is intentional.


----------



## soxmuscle (May 10, 2008)

KelJu said:


> The mother fucking "0" key isn't any fucking where near the "u" key. Thats isn't an accident, that is intentional.


----------



## danny81 (May 10, 2008)

KelJu said:


> The mother fucking "0" key isn't any fucking where near the "u" key. Thats isn't an accident, that is intentional.



its next to the o key tho. honestly idc if you belive me or not abuot my ntyping. or about me being a thug or w.e


----------



## danny81 (May 10, 2008)

youareright said:


> Cheap nike jordan shoes in  Cheap nike jordan shoes in www.hot-nike.com--Newnike shoes International Trade Co.,Ltd
> Hi friend,fashion shoes and clothes with good quality price.
> Cheap nike jordan shoes in www.hot-nike.com--Newnike shoes International Trade Co.,Ltd wholesale brand shoes such as Nike,Air Jordan,Puma,Addidas,Prada,Air force 1,Timberland Sandals and so on.New styles and hot styles are active every day.
> website: Cheap nike jordan shoes in www.hot-nike.com--Newnike shoes International Trade Co.,Ltd
> msn: hot-nike@hotmail.com



do your shoes come with retro cards and are they real or factory varients.


----------



## KelJu (May 10, 2008)

danny81 said:


> its next to the o key tho. honestly idc if you belive me or not abuot my ntyping. or about me being a thug or w.e



"n" isn't anywhere near the "t" key either.


----------



## soxmuscle (May 10, 2008)

danny81 said:


> its next to the o key tho. honestly idc if you belive me or not abuot my ntyping. or about me being a thug or w.e



Yea, but you should care.

The general consensus is that you're as dumb as rocks and an ultimate failure in life.  Doesn't that motivate you to want to change?


----------



## soxmuscle (May 10, 2008)

KelJu said:


> "n" isn't anywhere near the "t" key either.



...or the y

....or the p

.....or the i


----------



## danny81 (May 10, 2008)

KelJu said:


> "n" isn't anywhere near the "t" key either.



its nexxt to the space you press to seperate words.


----------



## danny81 (May 10, 2008)

soxmuscle said:


> Yea, but you should care.
> 
> The general consensus is that you're as dumb as rocks and an ultimate failure in life.  Doesn't that motivate you to want to change?




not rly because no one would say it to my face


----------



## soxmuscle (May 10, 2008)

danny81 said:


> not rly because no one would say it to my face



puhhhlease 

even if people aren't going to say it your face (because you're so tough), you don't think it would help your MMA/boxing career to get smarter so you could learn how to train properly instead of asking all these stupid questions, pissing people off in the process, and in the end retaining nothing worthwhile?

basically, you'll never be as good as you could be because you're a retard and you don't know shit about training, dieting or supplementing.


----------



## danny81 (May 10, 2008)

IM STUPID!!! Im not typing like this to piss people off its mad hard to type good. besides i did mma so i could be able to fuck anyone up that started shit with me. now i dont really need to worry about that.


----------



## soxmuscle (May 10, 2008)

danny81 said:


> IM STUPID!!! Im not typing like this to piss people off its mad hard to type good. besides i did mma so i could be able to fuck anyone up that started shit with me. now i dont really need to worry about that.



If you don't have to "worry" about getting better at MMA because you're in a gay gang, then why do you ask the same questions on a daily basis trying to get better at the sport?


----------



## danny81 (May 10, 2008)

because i do want to get better. but its not neccesary anymore


----------



## soxmuscle (May 10, 2008)

We're going in circles.

Either you want to get better or you don't, regardless of if it's "necessary" or not.

If you want to get better, you'd do your best to comprehend those stickies and ask specific questions in regards to the things you don't understand.  You haven't done that yet, instead opting to ask stupid questions about stupid routines that illustrate that you haven't comprehended any of it.

Read the stickies, start a thread asking specific questions that you're having trouble understanding and I think you'll find that somebody other than myself will be in the thread trying to help you out.


----------



## danny81 (May 10, 2008)

ya i wanna get better. but its to hard to comprehend the stickies. idk ill figure something out.


----------



## soxmuscle (May 10, 2008)

danny81 said:


> ya i wanna get better. but its to hard to comprehend the stickies. idk ill figure something out.



Step 1: put your dick  in that box...

No, I'm joking, but do what I said.

Have two windows open, one with the stickied information and one with an open thread with all the questions you have in regards to the stickied information.

As you're reading the stickies, if you don't understand something, stop and go to the other window and place it in your new thread.

Mark Rippetoes 5x5, ribose... Dude, if the last 4 months are any indication, you won't figure something out.


----------



## danny81 (May 10, 2008)

i would do cross fit but i dont hape ropes, kettlebells, or alot of other shit. alright ill try that.


----------



## danny81 (May 10, 2008)

delete


----------



## CORUM (May 10, 2008)

and danny danny reading is VERY important in a fighters career, have you heard of CONTRACTS????? i bet tyson wishes he could read better so the King didn't fuck him out of MILLIONS!!!! he sure was a tough guy but has nothing to show for it cause i was an idiot and couldnt read. something to think about


----------



## danny81 (May 10, 2008)

lol corum. check my journal out. i just took some pics of my hands after a fight there so fuckedup lol.


----------



## Witchblade (May 10, 2008)

danny, we all know you're a lazy attention whore. No need to keep the facade up.


----------



## danny81 (May 10, 2008)

no im not...


----------



## KelJu (May 10, 2008)

danny81 said:


> no im not...



Yes you are.


----------



## danny81 (May 10, 2008)

hwo te fuck am i an attention whoere


----------



## KelJu (May 10, 2008)

danny81 said:


> hwo te fuck am i an attention whoere



By acting like an attention whore. Type like everyone else to cease being an attention whore.


----------



## danny81 (May 10, 2008)

I CANNNNNNNNTTTTTTTT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
omfa y the fuck do u care how i type


----------



## P-funk (May 10, 2008)

danny81 said:


> IM STUPID!!! Im not typing like this to piss people off its mad hard to type good. besides i did mma so i could be able to fuck anyone up that started shit with me. now i dont really need to worry about that.



weird.

you spelled things right and had good sentence structure.


----------



## Doublebase (May 10, 2008)

Troll alert.  Come on now.


----------



## danny81 (May 10, 2008)

how...


----------



## P-funk (May 10, 2008)

total troll....

get the fuck out of here troll.


----------



## danny81 (May 10, 2008)

If You Just Answered My Questions You Wouldnt Even Notice I Was Here


----------



## P-funk (May 10, 2008)

i don't help trolls.

leave


----------



## danny81 (May 10, 2008)

good thing im not a troll


----------



## Witchblade (May 10, 2008)

Is too!


----------



## danny81 (May 10, 2008)

I AM NOT. bro how many trolls do you know wiwth 20 pg j0urnals


----------



## Witchblade (May 11, 2008)

Is too!


----------



## tomuchgear (May 12, 2008)

wow why is it that every danny thread ends in him getting flamed?


----------



## danny81 (May 12, 2008)

cuz no one likes me.


----------



## tomuchgear (May 12, 2008)

danny i have no beef with ya. most of your posts are funny. i do like to read your random knowledge of mma. if you want people to take you more seriously definetly dont react when some one trash talks ya. if you are really here to learn now then suck it up, and it will blow over. how is your work out coming along?


----------



## Witchblade (May 13, 2008)

It will only blow over if he stops acting like a 13 year old. That means readable writing and no more attention whoring. Don't act more stupid than you are.

Conclusion: it won't go over and he'll get banned someday.


----------



## KelJu (May 13, 2008)

Witchblade said:


> It will only blow over if he stops acting like a 13 year old. That means readable writing and no more attention whoring. Don't act more stupid than you are.
> 
> Conclusion: it won't go over and he'll get banned someday.



He already was, and it was reversed. By the way, who reversed it?


----------



## Witchblade (May 13, 2008)

Prince AFAIK. There was no legitimate reason to ban him.


----------



## danny81 (May 13, 2008)

Witchblade said:


> It will only blow over if he stops acting like a 13 year old. That means readable writing and no more attention whoring. Don't act more stupid than you are.
> 
> Conclusion: it won't go over and he'll get banned someday.



lol ur prolly right. cuz thats how i act in real life. BTW i actually try and act smart on this site. u shoud see me in real life ol.


----------



## danny81 (May 13, 2008)

tomuchgear said:


> danny i have no beef with ya. most of your posts are funny. i do like to read your random knowledge of mma. if you want people to take you more seriously definetly dont react when some one trash talks ya. if you are really here to learn now then suck it up, and it will blow over. how is your work out coming along?



its good. check out my journal dog.


----------



## natural^ (May 13, 2008)

danny81 said:


> lol ur prolly right. cuz thats how i act in real life. BTW i actually try and act smart on this site. u shoud see me in real life ol.



may god have mercy on your soul if anyone in this forum were to meet you in real life.


----------



## danny81 (May 13, 2008)

lol. they wouldnt do shit.


----------



## martin529 (May 13, 2008)

If you really aren't an attention whore then go read P-Funk's sticky as well as cowpimps sticky. Both of those are the ones that have helped me out the most. Cowpimp's thread tells you easily how to create a workout, and what sox posted is the jist of it. On the first program that I'm about to post I normally squat 3 days a week, but after a knee injury due to sports I had to supplement with a leg press so I have a bit more control over the movement.

These programs aren't perfect, but they are what I feel that I need.

Workout A
Squats 5x5
Barbell Rows 5x5
Deadlift 3x5
Barbell Curls 3x8
Pullups 4xFailure
Calf-Raises 3x15

Workout B
Leg Press 3x5
Bench Press 5x5
Military Press 5x5
Dips 4xFailure
Tricep Extensions 3x8


3 Day

Tuesday Back/Bis
Barbell Row 3x8
Seated Row 3x8
Pullups 4xFailure
Upright Rows 3x8
Shrugs 3x8
Hammer Curls/Barbell Curls 3x8, 8, 10

Wednesday Chest/Tris/Shoulder
Incline Bench Press 3x8
Bench Press 3x8
Dips 4xFailure
Incline Flys 3x8
Military Press 3x8
Lying Lateral Raises 3x8
Tricep Extensions 3x8, 8, 10

Saturday Legs/Abs
Back Squats 3x8
Front Squats 3x8
Deadlift 3x5
Good Mornings 3x8
Calf-Raises 3x10
Cable Crunches
Wood Chops


----------



## Mystik (May 13, 2008)

if u actually went to a gym and had been going to gym you would figured it out by now.


----------



## danny81 (May 14, 2008)

Mystik said:


> if u actually went to a gym and had been going to gym you would figured it out by now.



i got to a boxing gym. and they all say dont lift weights it will slow u down


----------



## danny81 (May 14, 2008)

martin529 said:


> If you really aren't an attention whore then go read P-Funk's sticky as well as cowpimps sticky. Both of those are the ones that have helped me out the most. Cowpimp's thread tells you easily how to create a workout, and what sox posted is the jist of it. On the first program that I'm about to post I normally squat 3 days a week, but after a knee injury due to sports I had to supplement with a leg press so I have a bit more control over the movement.
> 
> These programs aren't perfect, but they are what I feel that I need.
> 
> ...



thanks bro. loook good to me


----------



## tomuchgear (May 14, 2008)

any fighter should lift weights. you need hurtn muscle. speed is only part of a larger equation.


----------



## huesoloco (May 18, 2008)

Biased opinion Tomuchgear. And Danny, you need to prioritize. Properly functioning in society is more important than MMA Fighting or lifting weights. And acting tough on the internet is not impressive. No one really knows who anyone really is or what they are capable of doing. For all you know I could be Mike Tyson, think I would be scarred to set you straight in real life? 

And just to prove a point and wave my dick around. I could have easily been an all-american college boxer. I was undefeated in my boxing class and friday night fights as a heavy weight; and it was speculated that I could beat the reigning Heavy Weight National Champion at my school; but instead choice to pursue my rugby career, and last week was named an ARN Rugby All-American. 

Personally I choice not to solve problems through violence; but don't think for a second I couldn't put you in your place in a real encounter if I had too. Drop the internet tough guy act, and learn some humility and reading comprehension skills. Do it out of respect for yourself and now because of the hasseling of the members of this board.


----------



## CORUM (May 18, 2008)

huesoloco impressive!!!


----------



## tomuchgear (May 18, 2008)

what the hell bro? i hope none of that was directed at me. not a biased opinion at all i used to fight. to win fights you need strength, heart, speed. with out those things you are some dumb ass with a lucky punch.


----------



## CORUM (May 18, 2008)

ok i came to the conclusion we are fighters or were at one time. i agree weight lifting can be and should be worked in, but i think on the priortizing in the aspect of do not try bodybuilder workouts if your going to be a fighter. which i have been trying to say this whole time. you do not want to BULK up and hurt yourself in the endurance department IF you want to be a fighter. it is two different worlds. 

and tomuchgear your statement reminded me of Jens on ultimate fighter when one of his guys was pushing his buttons "I'm a fucking fighter too!!!" lol sorry had a moment of laughter.


----------



## tomuchgear (May 18, 2008)

no i am not saying you need to train like a body builder but you should lift. its all good bro.


----------



## danny81 (May 18, 2008)

huesoloco said:


> Biased opinion Tomuchgear. And Danny, you need to prioritize. Properly functioning in society is more important than MMA Fighting or lifting weights. And acting tough on the internet is not impressive. No one really knows who anyone really is or what they are capable of doing. For all you know I could be Mike Tyson, think I would be scarred to set you straight in real life?
> 
> And just to prove a point and wave my dick around. I could have easily been an all-american college boxer. I was undefeated in my boxing class and friday night fights as a heavy weight; and it was speculated that I could beat the reigning Heavy Weight National Champion at my school; but instead choice to pursue my rugby career, and last week was named an ARN Rugby All-American.
> 
> Personally I choice not to solve problems through violence; but don't think for a second I couldn't put you in your place in a real encounter if I had too. Drop the internet tough guy act, and learn some humility and reading comprehension skills. Do it out of respect for yourself and now because of the hasseling of the members of this board.




and that is going to help you how wen u get a gun in your mouth


----------



## soxmuscle (May 18, 2008)

you wouldn't have a gun in your mouth if you were educated


----------



## danny81 (May 18, 2008)

im saying that he wouldnt be able to do shit to me even with all his boxing if i had a gun. anyway. u guys must not understand what im saying. alot of times on t-nation they will make articles like the super leg workout. or arm blaster workout. but they only tell you how to do eac bodyaprt like they will give u a bi and tri workout but nothign else. how would i fit that into my routine?


----------



## natural^ (May 19, 2008)

danny81 said:


> lol. they wouldnt do shit.



this is probably true, the guys here are really chill and nice, and most likely would not waste their time on you. you don't really think you are intimidating do you? you dont really think you could stand a chance with half of these guys do you? really, if you know your comprehension is shit ( which i don't  buy) then why do you even waste your time posting. shut up and read, or go to a gym and ask advice. you always complain and moan that its too hard to type good on the internet,yet you can lift weights and box? you had people giving you a small bit of respect when you posted your boxing routines but you just keep digging yourself in a hole with your usual dumbass crap. you are only defeating yourself.


----------



## soxmuscle (May 19, 2008)

danny81 said:


> im saying that he wouldnt be able to do shit to me even with all his boxing if i had a gun. anyway. u guys must not understand what im saying. alot of times on t-nation they will make articles like the super leg workout. or arm blaster workout. but they only tell you how to do eac bodyaprt like they will give u a bi and tri workout but nothign else. how would i fit that into my routine?



It depends on how you want to train.

If you're going to be doing a body part routine, I don't see a problem with taking each individual T-Nation work out and making it your routine.


----------



## danny81 (May 19, 2008)

what do you guys not get about that if i was to meet anyone on here in real life i wouldnt knuckle up with them.


----------



## danny81 (May 19, 2008)

soxmuscle said:


> It depends on how you want to train.
> 
> If you're going to be doing a body part routine, I don't see a problem with taking each individual T-Nation work out and making it your routine.



thanks. thats what i was thinking but then i was reading some shit from charles poliquin. i thinkwat he was saying is that when doing an arm routine you should lower teh intensity your training all your other musles.


----------



## natural^ (May 19, 2008)

danny81 said:


> what do you guys not get about that if i was to meet anyone on here in real life i wouldnt knuckle up with them.



im interpreting that as 'i wouldnt beat them up'.

well, i get the idea because you make posts that say 'haha, you wouldnt say that to my face.'  im not out to get you, just a.)i dont understand how you do not comprehend such valuable info that sox/pfunk have provided and b.) if you really want to be more liked and have more questions answered why you don't take the time ti type properly and adjust here.


----------



## danny81 (May 19, 2008)

natural^ said:


> im interpreting that as 'i wouldnt beat them up'.
> 
> well, i get the idea because you make posts that say 'haha, you wouldnt say that to my face.'  im not out to get you, just a.)i dont understand how you do not comprehend such valuable info that sox/pfunk have provided and b.) if you really want to be more liked and have more questions answered why you don't take the time ti type properly and adjust here.



first of all they wouldnt say that to my face because i would have my boys fuck them up. second im not gunna act differntly on here then i do in real life


----------



## CORUM (May 20, 2008)

danny quit talking about your boys like your their little girl or something. if you cant back it up quit talking shit, damn bro!! been trying to help you out then you say soem retarded shit. if i talk shit to someone, i dont care if they can beat my ass, im going to hit that fucker on sight!!! i dont need people to back me up. if you need your boys to back you up maybe we need to be talking to them


----------



## KelJu (May 20, 2008)

danny81 said:


> first of all they wouldnt say that to my face because i would have my boys fuck them up. second im not gunna act differntly on here then i do in real life



You are such a fake little bitch.


----------



## soxmuscle (May 20, 2008)

danny81 said:


> thanks. thats what i was thinking but then i was reading some shit from charles poliquin. i thinkwat he was saying is that when doing an arm routine you should lower teh intensity your training all your other musles.



Well of course, one of the reasons why doing a bodypart routine is foolish IMO.


----------



## danny81 (May 20, 2008)

CORUM said:


> danny quit talking about your boys like your their little girl or something. if you cant back it up quit talking shit, damn bro!! been trying to help you out then you say soem retarded shit. if i talk shit to someone, i dont care if they can beat my ass, im going to hit that fucker on sight!!! i dont need people to back me up. if you need your boys to back you up maybe we need to be talking to them



fine talk to them. PM me if u want to talk to them.


----------



## danny81 (May 20, 2008)

soxmuscle said:


> Well of course, one of the reasons why doing a bodypart routine is foolish IMO.



alright thanks bro. I appreciate one of the only real answers.


----------



## Lost Grizzly (May 22, 2008)

Deleted.  Dub post...


----------



## Lost Grizzly (May 22, 2008)

Danny a few things to think about.

1.  You joined this forum in Feb 07.  It is now May 08.
2.  You have over 4500 posts.

I have one thing to say to you.

YOUR TIRES ARE SPINNING AND YOU ARE GOING NO WHERE.


----------



## Perdido (May 22, 2008)

I used to think the only dumb questions were the ones not asked. After reading this thread, and most others from the author, I see there are most definitely exceptions to that assumption.


----------



## natural^ (May 22, 2008)

not this thread again


----------



## tomuchgear (May 22, 2008)

rahaas said:


> I used to think the only dumb questions were the ones not asked. After reading this thread, and most others from the author, I see there are most definitely exceptions to that assumption.



welcome to danny threads bro.


----------

